# Yard Sale Find



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 3, 2010)

My first post to the Muscle Bike section. Thougt you guys might be interested in viewing my yard sale find. A 65 Schwinn Stingray Deluxe. I purchased it from the original owner yesterday, and intended to bring it to Trexlertown today but I didn't make it.


----------



## j69rr (Oct 3, 2010)

cool looking stingray   hek of a find

 j69rr


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 4, 2010)

VERY cool!!  >>>>NICE score<<<<  I love Coppertone Stingrays!!


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 5, 2010)

Sooo nice.


----------



## 69 RS/SS (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice original copper deluxe! Good luck with it. Thanks for sharing! John C.


----------

